# coyotes killing my calves!



## jgyfarms

this is the third year in a row that i've lost at least one calf to yotes.  yall got any good advice on how/where/when the best way to kill em all?  calls? day, night, morning?  any help would be great. i tried calling them in last year but never had any luck.  thanks!


----------



## drhayes

Don't know where you are located in the state. I am in Pickens county. I am new to yote hunting. If you are close maybe we can learn together. Don't waste your money on expensive electronic callers. While I have no experience, I found it very easy to produce distress sounds with store bought mouth calls. I sounded just like the pro on the dvd within a few hours. I spent 20 bucks on 2 calls and a dvd.

pm me your email and I will send you an e-book on yote hunting with some good info.


----------



## NoOne

jgyfarms said:


> this is the third year in a row that i've lost at least one calf to yotes.  yall got any good advice on how/where/when the best way to kill em all?  calls? day, night, morning?  any help would be great. i tried calling them in last year but never had any luck.  thanks!



If you have a dead calf or cow and they have not finished it off, position yourself downwind about 75 to 100 yards and wait on them to come to the carcass to feed. An accurate semi-auto rifle should allow you to take a couple out. You could trap them with steel traps. If you have a good size creek on your property with a good size log crossing it, most likely the yotes will use that log for crossing. You can make a log set and catch a bunch but you will also catch a lot of coons and foxes with this set up. If you want to know how to make this set, you can pm me and I'll tell you in detail how to do it.I believe you will need a trapping license to do this.


----------



## redtick

I was going to my hunt club the other day and saw a cayote chasing a small calf. The cow was doing her best to protect the calf. I stoped and walked toward the cayote and he took off, I wanted to shoot him but was afraid the farmer might think the wrong thing. I dont see how cattle farmers survive in some areas of Georgia.


----------



## boarbutcher

If you can find where they are crossing your fence into the pasture then put some snares up there and you should catch them. If you can get your hands on the predator madness 3 dvd it shows you how to build and set snares for yotes.


----------



## pimpincjh123

just go and wait and see what they are doing id go buy and eletric call and call um in use ur truck lights or something when u hear them running in then drop um


----------



## siberian1

How do you know it was a coyote???  I have lost calves to free roaming dogs before.  They are more of a problem than any coyote has ever been.  Coyotes mainly eat mice and other carrion.


----------



## Mel

Get a donkey.  Will most definitely kill the coyote and protect your cows.


----------



## River Rambler

pimpincjh123 said:


> just go and wait and see what they are doing id go buy and eletric call and call um in use ur truck lights or something when u hear them running in then drop um



Makes it sound soooo easy.


----------



## River Rambler

Mel said:


> Get a donkey.  Will most definitely kill the coyote and protect your cows.



How does the donkey catch and kill a coyote?
Not saying he doesn't just can't imagine him being as fast as the coyote.


----------



## olcowman

River Rambler said:


> How does the donkey catch and kill a coyote?
> Not saying he doesn't just can't imagine him being as fast as the coyote.



They will run and stomp any dog or coyote they see, the right kind of donkey anyway. The one we had was nothing but a little burro about 450 lbs, but he was mean as a striped snake. We used to keep a big herd of meat goats and the coyotes would have broke us if not for some great pyreneese dogs we got. I used to find bits and pieces of coyote all over the goat pasture from time after we got us a pair of these dogs. I am not sure how well they work with cattle but you can probably easily find some reputable breeders with a quick web search.

I ain;t sure where your particular community is at, but up here in my neck of the woods we got the best coyote trapper I reckon anywhere around these parts. He makes his own scents from "tainted" tom cats, tarsal glands, beaver musk and Lord knows what else and buries in some swampy black earth in mason jars. This voodoo concoction will make a buzzard puke but a yote will slap dig thru concrete to get to it. This feller catches em by the pickup load where they are having problems and resells them to fox hunters all around the south. (he uses spring traps with rubber coated jaws) If you are in west central GA pm me and I'll pass his contact info along, if not I would suggest checking with the Ga Trapper's Assoc or the local DNR folks to see if they could point you to a good trapper.

Just some ideas to ponder.


----------



## Russ@R&R

*JGYfarms*

You have a PM.


----------



## Mel

River Rambler said:


> How does the donkey catch and kill a coyote?
> Not saying he doesn't just can't imagine him being as fast as the coyote.





olcowman said:


> They will run and stomp any dog or coyote they see, the right kind of donkey anyway. The one we had was nothing but a little burro about 450 lbs, but he was mean as a striped snake.


Yep.  The donkey has a very high sense of self preservation.  His main concern is his safety and he will kill anything her perceives a threat.  If you get one, really needs to be a Jenny [girl] because an uncut stud jack can be real dangerous towards people as well.  

We have a mule [donkey jack crossed with mare horse] that will attack dogs that get into the pasture.  They definitely can AND will catch and kill a coyote in the pasture.  Lotta people will keep a couple Jenny's in their pasture for protection.


----------



## redneckacorn

I've always herd a donkey will protect your livestock , but recently I heard you should have a jenny because a jack might harm what he is suppose to be protecting if he perceives it as a threat. Anyone know if this is true or not. I like the idea of calling them in and killing them or sitting downwind of the kill site.


----------



## watashot89

TRAP them. its the most effective way to take them out in large numbers. Get some traps, leran to use them and trap them. And you can also make some money while doing it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Mel said:


> Get a donkey. Will most definitely kill the coyote and protect your cows.


 
Yep, we have neighbors that do that. One with cattle and one with sheep. They both have donkeys.


----------



## Stalker

My land owner has about 80 head and has had a problem with them. I have shot 19 coyotes out there in the last 4 years. He bought 2 donkeys and has not had a problem since. Sounds crazy but the donkeys keep the coyotes away from the cattle.


----------



## CCP

> TRAP them. its the most effective way to take them out in large numbers.



 When I get problem coyote calls I tell them I will call and try one time then I will get them a trapper. Losing money on livestock is not a good thing. Traps work 24/7.




> the right kind of donkey anyway



 This is true. I have seen some Donkeys that help keep predators away but have also watched a coyote chase a donkey on more than one occasion. I have also killed coyotes within 50 yards of donkeys. We went through several on our farm years ago.

 Like someone already said Pyrenees dogs are about the best natural coyote deterrent I have ever seen.


----------



## jgyfarms

thanks guys.  donkeys are a joke.  ive had jacks and jennys and seen yotes in the middle of the herd.  weve got three different pastures in two counties and tried several different ones and they weren't worth the feed they ate.  i know its coyotes.  i've seen them and the tracks and have never seen a wild dog anywhere near the pasture.  today one went missing.  he was there this morning and gone when i checked them again this evening. this is the first time i've known them to hit in the middle of the day.  i'd still love to hear some more on types of calls to use, typical setups, best time to hunt em, etc.


----------



## siberian1

Use a treestand. Hunt The field edges early and late. Sort of like Deer hunting.  Use a mouthcall sparingly and be alert. They will sneak up downwind of you. Since you are in a tree you have a better chance of seeing them before they see you.Wear lots of camo like you were turkey hunting.  Its actually alot of fun.  Dont use snares though..They are a cruel way to kill something.


----------



## Shed Man

a jack or jenny will help for sure. sometimes a jack ( male donkey ) will entertain himself by being ill to and sometimes harming calves though


----------



## Shed Man

or you can just get watashot and his Grandad to come to your place and clean them out in a only a few nights. they can catch coyote - I saw the pictures !


----------



## famlytraprz

Where do you live, I trap for several livestock owners.  I have to agree with the other trapper, its the most efficient way to remove large numbers of coyotes in the long run.  If you live in my area or surrounding counties, myself or a fellow trap/assoc member would help you out.


----------



## jgyfarms

thanks, 30 miles south of augusta.  i set out a few traps today and i'm gonna set up in the morning at daylight and do some calling...my dad used to trap in the 80's but thats before coyotes were in this area.  ill let yall know how it works out


----------



## BOWROD

*yotes*



olcowman said:


> They will run and stomp any dog or coyote they see, the right kind of donkey anyway. The one we had was nothing but a little burro about 450 lbs, but he was mean as a striped snake. We used to keep a big herd of meat goats and the coyotes would have broke us if not for some great pyreneese dogs we got. I used to find bits and pieces of coyote all over the goat pasture from time after we got us a pair of these dogs. I am not sure how well they work with cattle but you can probably easily find some reputable breeders with a quick web search.
> 
> I ain;t sure where your particular community is at, but up here in my neck of the woods we got the best coyote trapper I reckon anywhere around these parts. He makes his own scents from "tainted" tom cats, tarsal glands, beaver musk and Lord knows what else and buries in some swampy black earth in mason jars. This voodoo concoction will make a buzzard puke but a yote will slap dig thru concrete to get to it. This feller catches em by the pickup load where they are having problems and resells them to fox hunters all around the south. (he uses spring traps with rubber coated jaws) If you are in west central GA pm me and I'll pass his contact info along, if not I would suggest checking with the Ga Trapper's Assoc or the local DNR folks to see if they could point you to a good trapper.
> 
> Just some ideas to ponder.



hey i live just outside of carrollton, if your buddy wants to trap and catch some yotes give me his number there are atleast 15-20 in the pasture behind my house ......there so bad two were trying to chase my neighbors dog down awhile back he had to holler at them to turn them around !!--he also would be willing to let him trap his property ..heck  we would even check the guys traps for him if he wanted we just want them gone !!!!


----------



## famlytraprz

*coyote catching*

I live south of atl. but I have friends that want me to trap near the ala. line on their livestock properties.  I'm having trouble selling the 6 coyotes I have now but if I find a buyer I would be glad to help you out.  p.m message me and well see if we can come to an arrangement and exchange numbers.


----------



## olcowman

bonehead-rm said:


> hey i live just outside of carrollton, if your buddy wants to trap and catch some yotes give me his number there are atleast 15-20 in the pasture behind my house ......there so bad two were trying to chase my neighbors dog down awhile back he had to holler at them to turn them around !!--he also would be willing to let him trap his property ..heck  we would even check the guys traps for him if he wanted we just want them gone !!!!



pm sent


----------



## brownhounds

DONKEY.  The donkey works better than anything.  My brother shot a coyote on our property.  We had cows, calfs, and one donkey back then.  When he killed the coyote, the donkey ran over to the coyote and started attacking the coyote.  They are generally not mean except towards a coyote.  All you need to do is buy a donkey.  Then you will not have a problem.


----------



## Buckbuster

I have heard about the Donkey's keeping Coyotes away and have heard Lamas hate Coyotes also.


----------



## Rip Steele

I would just trap them. You can write me a PM and I'll come trap them if your not to far. I collect there tails I don't sell to pins. The best yota is a dead yota in my opinion!


----------



## bigtall

The first thing to know about coyotes is that they are unpredictable. If they are hungry they will hunt at any time, and they will definitely take calves. I had the same problems. Took at least one calf a year. They are scavengers and will go after the easiest prey. I have shot them in a pasture eating the afterbirth of a calf, and shot them trying to get at a calf. The best I ever did though was at night, sitting on a big round bail and waiting for them to come to a planted gut pile. Shot four with an AR and a spotlight in about 10 seconds before they realized it was time to go. What amazed me is that there was so many of them. If they would have stood still, I could have killed 20.


----------



## ol mike

Keeping the yotes beat back is a full time job .

You can howl late at night during may/june and the pups will howl back -giving away the den location.
Come back during daylight w/a 12ga and a rifle.


----------



## siberian1

ol mike said:


> Keeping the yotes beat back is a full time job .
> 
> You can howl late at night during may/june and the pups will howl back -giving away the den location.
> Come back during daylight w/a 12ga and a rifle.



Wow....Lets go kill the pups...And Why?  Shouldnt you study some Hunting Ethics.  I love to coyote hunt but I call it a season once they start having little ones.  Doesnt seem right..But maybe you enjoy that sort of thing...


----------



## Davexx1

Coyote pups have already been born down here (Central Fla).  Small tracks everywhere the other day.  I may try calling them again, but have never had any success.  All kills have been the result of a chance sighting when I had a gun in hand.

Sure would would like to get them all out of the woods before the does start dropping the fawns, but that will never happen.  Coyotes are much too smart and wary and are here to stay.

Dave


----------



## ITRAPGAK9

siberian1 said:


> Wow....Lets go kill the pups...And Why?  Shouldn't you study some Hunting Ethics.  I love to coyote hunt but I call it a season once they start having little ones.  Doesn'T seem right..But maybe you enjoy that sort of thing...



I guess we should let em grow up and become a problem before we start doing something about them.I think that mentality has got us in a predicament with allot of things in this world!


----------



## DEERSLAYERBM

If u can get your hands on some timic its pision put it on rest of dead animal. He will be dead in just a few minutes


----------



## siberian1

ITRAPGAK9 said:


> I guess we should let em grow up and become a problem before we start doing something about them.I think that mentality has got us in a predicament with allot of things in this world!



I think your mentality is going to cost us alot of our hunting rights..  What other kind of predicament would the opposition of killing pups in a den get you into anyways??


----------



## ITRAPGAK9

siberian1 said:


> I think your mentality is going to cost us alot of our hunting rights..  What other kind of predicament would the opposition of killing pups in a den get you into anyways??



Look around anything that starts out as a problem becomes a larger problem in the long run.I'm not just talking about animals that's why I referred to your type of mentality. coyote were not always a problem they have migrated and are becoming a problem more and more,hogs haven't always been a problem but they are becoming more and more of a problem,wolves are becoming a problem in north west states,mountain lions are becoming a problem in California.I don't under stand what the difference is in killing a young animal or an old animal if they are a nuisance.


----------



## siberian1

DEERSLAYERBM said:


> If u can get your hands on some timic its pision put it on rest of dead animal. He will be dead in just a few minutes



Wow... The posts just keep getting better here.  Poison is a great idea!  That way we kill every animal that comes into contact with a carcass.. Some Guys on here think that if they kill a coyote they have saved the world from some violent brutal ending!! I have grown up with and owned  cattle, horses, and other livestock my whole life.  I have never seen any of these Killer coyotes that drag away people and eat cattle by the herds!!!. And I have never felt compelled to go out and exterminate an entire population of wild animals by poisoning or staking out and shooting the pups over a den site.  If someone on my farm was doing such an act they would definitely lose all hunting privileges, my respect and the ability to  lease any of the property. I would then make it a goal to let every other landowner in the area understand the type of mentality this person has.  There are better more honorable ways to control predation. If you want to secure your hunting future you may want to "alter" your ideas about population control.
And if you would like additional reading on Ethics Try "Hemingway on Hunting" by Ernest Hemingway.  Pay particular attention to the Chapter on Hunting Antelope in Clarks' Fork Wyoming.


----------



## ITRAPGAK9

i guess we have government trappers and shooters in some states with cattle and sheep just for the fun of it,I'm sure they over look the pups and yearlings though that way they have something to do in the future.I don't agree with the poison idea but ill shoot a pup as fast as an adult.some states even have Farrel cat shoots i think we should start that in GA as well.


----------



## siberian1

I have no issue with you shooting Feral Cats. I have no issue with you trapping coyotes, even though I think snares are cruel.  But poison has been outlawed in several states as you may have already known.  I didnt mean to start an argument on this thread but I just wanted to voice my opinion.   If you want to see a Feral Cat problem at its worst take a trip to Australia.


----------



## siberian1

PS I think many of the Hemingways had issues with manic depression and alcoholism. Still a good man in my book though.


----------



## whitworth

*If that's you near Fort Gordon*

I'd think about inviting some of their shooters to the farm, for some specialized infantry training.


----------



## pimpincjh123

ha yes but its not easy


----------



## olcowman

DEERSLAYERBM said:


> If u can get your hands on some timic its pision put it on rest of dead animal. He will be dead in just a few minutes



Uhh...I wouldn't do that. It's extremely illegal for starters and their is a tremendous chance of residual effects for other animals down the food chain. I agree with you, it is wicked stuff, but I think somebody down around Albany went to the chain gang due to this tactic?


----------



## quinn

maybe it's just me but did you see mike's coyotes i bet we all would shoot more shoot more often


----------



## hunterboy96

Well I am not much of an expert on yotes as a matter of fact I don't even hunt them, but have you thought of calling in some game wardens and other people to get rid of em? You could also move your calves where the yotes can't get to em.


----------



## GA1dad

quinn said:


> maybe it's just me but did you see mike's coyotes i bet we all would shoot more shoot more often



Them be wolves.


----------



## GA1dad

jgyfarms,

I'd say you have a lot of folks here that would be more than willing to help you out. Perhaps if you studied the the replies and chose a few folks to enlist. Most of us are needing an avenue to get us through the rest of the winter anyway.


----------



## dpoole

I have goats located in Schley County, look into inevesting in a jackass, they do a good job of keeping predaters away,i have one with my goat herd.


----------



## jgyfarms

thanks guys, i just got a foxpro call this weekend and have been doing a lot of research about hunting them.  I'm gonna give it a try, I'll let ya'll know how it works out.  may even have a little fun doing it!


----------



## rusty04

Don't know where you are but if you have a farmer friend, ask them to get you some of the stuff they treat their cotton seed with, roll some hot dogs in it throw out in the area. Will get anything that eats it and they wont go about 15 feet from the site and drop dead. Hope this helps.


----------



## yoteaholic

jgyfarms said:


> thanks guys, i just got a foxpro call this weekend and have been doing a lot of research about hunting them.  I'm gonna give it a try, I'll let ya'll know how it works out.  may even have a little fun doing it!




well done


----------



## Hogman94

i dont know a whole lot of things about them but i know that a howler call is good to use first to see if you can hear them then use a distress call and they will come to you.


----------



## Kendallbearden

i'll come get 'em. I've been yote hunting for years now. What county are you in?


----------



## Corey

We were talking to a guy about rabbit hunting some land 
and he told us that DNR came in and put up live traps for 
him..He had the same issue you do, give them a call and 
see if they will help.


----------



## buckpro04

*..*

get a dep permit and poison them.


----------



## Adman98

siberian1 said:


> PS I think many of the Hemingways had issues with manic depression and alcoholism. Still a good man in my book though.



Not sure about the "good man", but he was a great writer.

Siberian1, I think your description of yourself in your profile as "archer/fly fisherman" speaks volumes. Perhaps your posts would be better suited for a PETA forum.


----------



## Gasportsman3066

Ive heard my grandfather talk about back in the day when coyotes would start getting cattle they would kill them by hanging huge hooks from trees they would put meat on it and set the hook high enough the coyote would have to jump to get the meat, therefore getting hung and killing the coyote.


----------



## mudawg

Gasportsman3066 said:


> Ive heard my grandfather talk about back in the day when coyotes would start getting cattle they would kill them by hanging huge hooks from trees they would put meat on it and set the hook high enough the coyote would have to jump to get the meat, therefore getting hung and killing the coyote.



I've used this technique in a similar way w/ coons & foothold traps. Hang some kind of bait above to get them in a specific place to set the trap off. Works well.


----------



## deerslaya1129

30/06 to much for coyotes?


----------



## irocz2u

lamas  do   kill  yotes  have a  friend  that  use  then  in  hes  5 acre  rabit   pin  he  trans  hes  dogs  in   there   grat  at it


----------



## Hardwood

I've got a donkey and a belgium mule in my pasture. On more than one occasion I've went to inspect what the buzzards were after and found what seemed to be coyote pancakes. The only way I could tell it was a coyote was his tail stickin out. The rest of him was pounded till it was about 1/2 inch thick. You can see where they stomped it in the ground with the point of their feet. I know this wont completely solve the coyote problem, but mine have done pretty good the last couple of years.


----------



## dwh8417

Back home (washington state) we had problems with them attacking our cows and baby horses.  The donkey thing works.  And so does a llama.  They are very good at defending their  "herd".  But, I would suggest letting some people come in and have some target practice on the little *******s.


----------



## mudawg

dwh8417 said:


> Back home (washington state) we had problems with them attacking our cows and baby horses.  The donkey thing works.  And so does a llama.  They are very good at defending their  "herd".  But, I would suggest letting some people come in and have some target practice on the little *******s.



Just a little heads up bro, watch the language. Im sure the mods would tell ya the samething. Just lettin ya kno.


----------



## Hammack

rusty04 said:


> Don't know where you are but if you have a farmer friend, ask them to get you some of the stuff they treat their cotton seed with, roll some hot dogs in it throw out in the area. Will get anything that eats it and they wont go about 15 feet from the site and drop dead. Hope this helps.



That's a good way to wind up in serious trouble.  If you were caught poisoning animals with Temik it would be serious.  If you don't believe me ask all the plantations down here that got busted a few years ago for poisoning predators.  A chemical that deadly has no business being used except for it's intended purpose.  Not only that but your farmer friend will wind up in jail for giving it to you.


----------



## Throwback

balvarik said:


> siberian1,
> 
> Sorry Hoss but to us farmers and tenders of flocks we have a term.
> "Nit's to Lice"
> 
> K-9 gestation is 63-days.
> Mating season is in full swing with pups being born from mid-March to mid-April.
> Whelped by Memorial day weekend.
> 
> We seek out dens to kill all.
> It aint hunting so please do not assume such.
> 
> Varmint eradication is not easy or for squeemish.
> 
> Mike



balvarik, 

I'm beginning to LOVE you, man....


T


----------



## bearhunter39

There aint nothing makes me much happier than killing a big coyote sow with her belly full of pups


----------



## j870sm

IF you don't get the results you want hunting them, you can call a game warden.  The problem with this is that sometimes they will relocate the yotes which only presents problems for others.
I am very hesitant to poison yotes or anything else, it can get you into a lot of trouble really quickly.  Ask me how I know...... 

Question:  Can you guys use poison pods on arrow shafts in Georgia?  We could use them for a short period for varmints and predators.  These were pretty quick and made for a quick kill by shutting down the nervous system.  It was not supposed to stay active very long so it supposedly posed no threat to other animals in the food chain.  Don't know any of this for sure but they worked on yotes perfectly.  Can't use them anymore and haven't heard of anyone anywhere else using them.


----------



## cfishluver44

*This is my best advice*

called in a pro, call todd young. The only man in ga that know waht in the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- he is doing


----------



## cfishluver44

cfishluver44 said:


> called in a pro, call todd young. The only man in ga that know waht in the edited to remove profanity ----edited to remove profanity ----edited to remove profanity ----edited to remove profanity ---- he is doing



7704797004


----------



## Brushcreek

bearhunter39 said:


> There aint nothing makes me much happier than killing a big coyote sow with her belly full of pups


----------



## Brushcreek

siberian1 said:


> Wow... The posts just keep getting better here.  Poison is a great idea!  That way we kill every animal that comes into contact with a carcass.. Some Guys on here think that if they kill a coyote they have saved the world from some violent brutal ending!! I have grown up with and owned  cattle, horses, and other livestock my whole life.  I have never seen any of these Killer coyotes that drag away people and eat cattle by the herds!!!. And I have never felt compelled to go out and exterminate an entire population of wild animals by poisoning or staking out and shooting the pups over a den site.  If someone on my farm was doing such an act they would definitely lose all hunting privileges, my respect and the ability to  lease any of the property. I would then make it a goal to let every other landowner in the area understand the type of mentality this person has.  There are better more honorable ways to control predation. If you want to secure your hunting future you may want to "alter" your ideas about population control.
> And if you would like additional reading on Ethics Try "Hemingway on Hunting" by Ernest Hemingway.  Pay particular attention to the Chapter on Hunting Antelope in Clarks' Fork Wyoming.



 lol it's killing predators man not hunting game!


----------



## watashot89

bearhunter39 said:


> There aint nothing makes me much happier than killing a big coyote sow with her belly full of pups



That aint right man


----------



## Throwback

Brushcreek said:


> lol it's killing predators man not hunting game!



Anyone that puts out poison needs to let me know first, predator or not. 

T


----------



## Throwback

j870sm said:


> IF you don't get the results you want hunting them, you can call a game warden.  The problem with this is that sometimes they will relocate the yotes which only presents problems for others.
> I am very hesitant to poison yotes or anything else, it can get you into a lot of trouble really quickly.  Ask me how I know......
> 
> Question:  Can you guys use poison pods on arrow shafts in Georgia?  We could use them for a short period for varmints and predators.  These were pretty quick and made for a quick kill by shutting down the nervous system.  It was not supposed to stay active very long so it supposedly posed no threat to other animals in the food chain.  Don't know any of this for sure but they worked on yotes perfectly.  Can't use them anymore and haven't heard of anyone anywhere else using them.



1) GW's here won't help you, it's a waste of theirs and your time. 

2) Poison will get you a one way ticket to a jail cell. 

T


----------



## watashot89

Throwback said:


> Anyone that puts out poison needs to let me know first, predator or not.
> 
> T



Anyone one that puts out poison is PATHETIC, cause their showing that there to bad of a shot to actually shoot them, so they have to pioson the animal.


----------



## watashot89

balvarik said:


> I just love how some wannabe country boy thinks that taking of yotes must be done in a "sporting manner"!
> Busting  varmints with handgun,long-gun and archery is sporting enough.
> Snare them,coni-bear or leg-hold are also in my bag.
> My dog's can track den sites and then the dirty work is mine,shooting or clubbing.
> 24/7/365 I kill them!
> 
> Brushcreek we think alike!
> 
> Mike




I agree with that. I'm against poison, but just about any other way to kill em is fine by me! Ill shoot em with whatever i have at the time, any time of the day. If I see a yote, you can bet there'll be lead flying!


----------



## Bullock Creek Turkey Hunt

I'm president of a Hunt Club in York County S.C. and we have a major problem with yotes and no one knows how to hunt them. We've killed a few while Turkey or Deer Hunting, but not enough to make a difference. Do you know any trappers in the upstate of S.C. ? We found the head of a fresh killed fawn Saturday Morning. 

Our deer and turkey population has dropped sharply the last several years.


----------



## watashot89

Bullock Creek Turkey Hunt said:


> I'm president of a Hunt Club in York County S.C. and we have a major problem with yotes and no one knows how to hunt them. We've killed a few while Turkey or Deer Hunting, but not enough to make a difference. Do you know any trappers in the upstate of S.C. ? We found the head of a fresh killed fawn Saturday Morning.
> 
> Our deer and turkey population has dropped sharply the last several years.



I know a guy that traps in S.C. some. Ill ask if he is close to there and if hes interested.


----------



## chase870

balvarik said:


> First off,this is a issue of eradicating a "non-game" critter that has cost folks to lose livestock who cannot afford to lose livestock!
> 
> This is not some hunt club where there is size limits or even a regulated season by the DNR.
> 
> Secondly,
> After you wipe out the den site with all inhabitants you simply keep your pie-hole shut and not publish photos or talk of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



Operational security is used in these situations. When non game spieces cause people to loose money what do you think happens. Dogs, cats, yotes etc. when they are a problem they disapear.


----------



## stuckbuck

Kill'em all
(that means pups too)


----------



## will hunt 4 food

cfishluver44 said:


> called in a pro, call todd young. The only man in ga that know waht in the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- he is doing



It's them Lacy dogs makes him so good. Preacher does all the work he just sets the trap.

Todd's current # 404-388-1489


----------



## Browtine

siberian1 said:


> Wow... The posts just keep getting better here.  Poison is a great idea!  That way we kill every animal that comes into contact with a carcass.. Some Guys on here think that if they kill a coyote they have saved the world from some violent brutal ending!! I have grown up with and owned  cattle, horses, and other livestock my whole life.  I have never seen any of these Killer coyotes that drag away people and eat cattle by the herds!!!. And I have never felt compelled to go out and exterminate an entire population of wild animals by poisoning or staking out and shooting the pups over a den site.  If someone on my farm was doing such an act they would definitely lose all hunting privileges, my respect and the ability to  lease any of the property. I would then make it a goal to let every other landowner in the area understand the type of mentality this person has.  There are better more honorable ways to control predation. If you want to secure your hunting future you may want to "alter" your ideas about population control.
> And if you would like additional reading on Ethics Try "Hemingway on Hunting" by Ernest Hemingway.  Pay particular attention to the Chapter on Hunting Antelope in Clarks' Fork Wyoming.



You are definitely in the minority on your attitude toward folks who'd kill pups on your property. I personally have access to well over 1500 acres of farm land (three different farms) with strict *INSTRUCTIONS* to kill every coyote I see by any means necessary. Never done anything besides call and shoot... and ain't shot a pup/young yote... but only because I ain't seen one. 

I just don't understand the logic. If you contracted parasites in your intestines, would you want the doctor to leave them alone as cute little larvae, or kill them before they hatch? To me, yotes ain't nothin' but a parasite to my property.


----------



## Browtine

watashot89 said:


> I agree with that. I'm against poison, but just about any other way to kill em is fine by me! Ill shoot em with whatever i have at the time, any time of the day. If I see a yote, you can bet there'll be lead flying!



I wouldn't use poison because it affects the whole food chain down the line... Any other means though...


----------

